# GBATemp Twitter users!!



## Little (Jan 9, 2010)

GBATemp Twitter Users
Post your username to be included or just send a direct message to @Littleish http://twitter.com/littleish


GBATemp List - Follow to follow everyone =D http://twitter.com/#/list/Littleish/gbatemp


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2010)

Twitter =


----------



## Little (Jan 9, 2010)

Hush up this is a place to share usernames not debate the finer details of social networking and its worth to society 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you dont want to play, leave my topic alone =p


----------



## Prophet (Jan 9, 2010)

I should really get on this "twitter" thing. I have been looking for a  good place to chronicle my house ridden existence. Like this one time I was at my computer and I was hungry so I got up and journeyed to the kitchen and then I realized I only had rice and ketchup in the fridge so I said "fuck it" and made a bowl of rice and ketchup. Would that be something I could put on this "twitter"?

Edit: God damn it. I just wasted my 500th post. I was going to save it until I got married.


----------



## Little (Jan 9, 2010)

psst, not taking the bait prophet.


but come on there must be some gbatemp twitter users!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

I use Twitter. Not that often, though.

http://twitter.com/quagmires


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Little said:
			
		

> psst, not taking the bait prophet.
> 
> 
> but come on there must be some gbatemp twitter users!



Not after that incident with the Iranian Cyber Army 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: WARNING: RIDICULOUS SPOILER INSIDE:



They even tricked mthr into being swallowed by an alligator. Now he can only post when his netbook is near a WiFi point.


----------



## Blue-K (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup, I'm using Twitter. Though, I'm from Switzerland, so you won't understand a word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 9, 2010)

http://twitter.com/LukeCasey94


----------



## X D D X (Jan 9, 2010)

http://twitter.com/X_D_D_X

I only Tweet for free stuff.


----------



## Little (Jan 10, 2010)

Added you guys and put you on the GBATemp List =D


----------



## saxamo (Jan 10, 2010)

Ho ho, I think you unfollowed me cuz you didn't know who I was! 

Should also add add vvoltz I rather like his bilingual tweets.

http://twitter.com/unclemeow


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 11, 2010)

http://twitter.com/GSCameron


i dont use twitter much anymore.


----------



## Little (Jan 13, 2010)

Updated guys =D


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 13, 2010)

http://twitter.com/mthrnite

Not much content though. I think I've only twitted once.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've found myself wondering before...does using Twitter make you a Twit?


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://twitter.com/purechaos996

I tweet at least once a day


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/zuron7


----------



## Issac (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/timla177/






 I don't post that much myself, mainly replies to others and stuff... but it'll change


----------



## luke_c (Jan 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've found myself wondering before...does using Twitter make you a Twit?


No that's Facebook


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 13, 2010)

My twitter username is "guitarguyBart" (without the quotation marks of course)

EDIT: http://twitter.com/guitarguyBart


----------



## WildWon (Jan 13, 2010)

Oddly enough, i'm WildWon on Twitter too. (but Little, you already knew that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've found myself wondering before...does using Twitter make you a Twit?



Nope. You use Twitter to make a tweet. Therefore, if you tweet, that makes you a twat.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/joshuamic


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

http://twitter.com/boxshot

I don't use it.


----------



## Little (Jan 14, 2010)

useful guys.... you need to use twitter =p but i'll update it in a moment


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 29, 2010)

Slight thread bump, but I'm @salaman on twitter


----------



## OArikadoO (Jan 29, 2010)

http://twitter.com/OArikadoO


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

My Twitter Account!

since you posted yours, I'm gonna follow you there


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

ifish /twitter/ ifish12

i tweet way to much ask BoxShot


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

Might as well follow everyone else :>


----------



## Depravo (May 18, 2010)

I have a Twitter account but I only use it to stalk people.


----------



## [M]artin (May 18, 2010)

Hurm. I prefer Facebook. Addicted to Facebook. Wubs.

I set up a Twitter account a while back but I've never posted or whatever, don't even know how Twitter really works yet.

When my new Android phone comes in, I imagine I'll be doing a lot of Twittering? Twitters? Twitterizing? Tweetilating?


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Hurm. I prefer Facebook. Addicted to Facebook. Wubs.
> 
> I set up a Twitter account a while back but I've never posted or whatever, don't even know how Twitter really works yet.
> ...



I have him on facebook! great nights spent chatting with martin ^________^


----------



## coattails (May 18, 2010)

I don't see the point in twitter.
It's like facebook but ONLY the status updates.
The only upside to it is that you can harass celebrities


----------



## alidsl (May 18, 2010)

I only follow guys that give out free stuff and never tweet


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Twitter... meh. I prefer Facebook, cos it has a lot more to it than just post silly, short messages. I have a Twitter account, and I see some people follow me (I receive mails of that, how do I turn it off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I have never posted anything there and I do not intend to do so.


----------



## prowler (May 18, 2010)

Facebook... meh. I prefer Twitter, cos it has a lot less to it than just silly, flash games. I have a Facebook account, and I see some people add me (I receive mails of that, how do I turn it off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I have never played anything there and I do not intend to do so.


----------



## alidsl (May 18, 2010)

I see what you did there facebook is the biggest spam site ever


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

It's actually much easier to post updates in twitter since your friends in facebook might be getting annoyed ny you who keep updating like every minute
with twitter, you do whatever you want to post(with the character limit)
and i can see news very easily


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> It's actually much easier to post updates in twitter since your friends in facebook might be getting annoyed by you who keep updating like every minute
> with twitter, you do whatever you want to post(with the character limit)
> and i can see news very easily



Exactly! And my dad stalks my facebook.... so i can swear on twitter


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 18, 2010)

Mine is http://twitter.com/Tekkin88
It's private though so you'd have to ask to follow me.


----------



## heavyknight (May 19, 2010)

fun fun..dunno why I have one but using it is now half a habit.
http://twitter.com/TheLazyCroc


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/GoldenGunblade

Thats me!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> My Twitter Account!
> 
> since you posted yours, I'm gonna follow you there


repost!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm... Okay, I guess I can give everyone my twitter, then I can spam you all! Mwahahaha -_-

twitter.com/rainfire27


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2010)

Hell, why not, eh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There you go
http://twitter.com/signz is taken :'( And he never even tweets something... Twitter also doesn't want to kick him for me...


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 4, 2010)

Just as my name..
www.twitter.com/justin121994


----------



## monkat (Jul 4, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Just as my name..
> www.twitter.com/justin121994



Please don't tell me your name is Justin and you were born on January 21st 1994.

www.twitter.com/monkat7


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 4, 2010)

nope wrong hahaha


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Justin121994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be January 21st 994.


----------



## signz (Jul 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, Justin is oooooooooooooooooold


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually your alll wrong think about it. 
It's a trick date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here you all go so you can follow my tweetrific life!

http://twitter.com/bridgy84


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

HERP DERP I WANNA START TWITTERIZING BUT I DON'T KNOW WHERE TO START HOW DO I LEARNS GOOD? (totally srs.)


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> HERP DERP I WANNA START TWITTERIZING BUT I DON'T KNOW WHERE TO START HOW DO I LEARNS GOOD? (totally srs.)



HAI I AM EATING HURR DUURR

mah twitter

i am a twitter whore


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine:

@tmARiku

Mostly using it to give some status about my current project though.


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/LuigiBlood

My twitter, used for giving status about Solar Magic Advance, my SMA4 Editor project.


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

ssuck me in http://twitter.com/fichtenholz


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

clickey the linkey!
repost!!!


----------



## signz (Jul 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st: What the fuck is that "HURR DURR" or "HERP DERP" crap?!
2nd: More like a spammer than a whore.


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 5, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or both.


----------



## zuron7 (Jul 6, 2010)

hhtp://www.twitter.com/zuron7

I use to tweet often but now it's a standstill.


----------



## murkurie (Jul 6, 2010)

oh well, here's mine, don't use as much as I used too. I will reply to people who message me on it


click here for my twitter


----------



## tagzard (Jul 6, 2010)

user tagzard -twitter- tagzard
;D


----------



## Phillyman (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine is here....

http://twitter.com/RewindGamer


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 31, 2010)

Just started using mine. Check it out.

*http://www.twitter.com/StuffNFluff22*


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

I has a Twitter. Here it is: http://twitter.com/caseycole11


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I has a Twitter. Here it is: http://twitter.com/caseycole11


I am in a town named Crump. Who names a town Crump?

Mr. Crump


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/topazlad

It updates when I use myspace, so some cool stuff gets put up.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/nicoleosorio


----------



## CamulaHikari (Aug 3, 2010)

https://twitter.com/CamulaHikari


----------



## Little (Aug 14, 2010)

The list GBAtemp list has now been updated to follow everyone up to this point who doesn't have a locked profile =)


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a Twitter account, but I don't tweet much at all. I do however like to follow some people that interest me.


----------



## Little (Aug 15, 2010)

Follow our list then =)


----------



## harg (Aug 17, 2010)

hackery21


----------



## Little (Aug 17, 2010)

Added =)


----------



## Little (Sep 21, 2010)

The list is still up and running if anyone wants added to it =D


----------



## Inori (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, why not.

[email protected]

Some of my tweets are in Japanese, though.


----------



## prowler (Sep 22, 2010)

http://twitter.com/prowler485

:3


----------



## VashTS (Sep 22, 2010)

www.twitter.com/RickyBling


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 22, 2010)

www.twitter.com/Jamstruth

For all your random, crappy tweet needs!!


----------



## Little (Sep 22, 2010)

Added. Except those with a private feed =0)


----------



## Tux' (Sep 23, 2010)

@PokeTehPenguin

http://twitter.com/PokeTehPenguin :3


----------



## Little (Sep 27, 2010)

added 

vvelcome


----------



## Little (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## mameks (Oct 6, 2010)

if you really want...I don't really do much on it though...


----------



## Advi (Oct 6, 2010)

maybe I should get a twitter
what better way to harass celebrities


----------



## Little (Oct 11, 2010)

added


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm on Twitter, but most of my tweets are in Italian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




However here I am @DaRk_ViVi ^^


----------



## ChubbySpam (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine is CubbySpam


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 23, 2011)

SilentRevolt


----------



## Langin (Jan 23, 2011)

Link in my signature!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://twitter.com/noahst91
just made it


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 31, 2012)

FOLLOW ME @_AlanJohn_
PLEASE!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2012)

follow me Alan and I will follow back


----------

